# Let's go to the zoo!



## fat hamster (Oct 15, 2005)

Look, here!

If you take a carved pumpkin to Bristol Zoo on the morning of Friday 28th, you get in free.  




			
				Bristol Zoo website said:
			
		

> Terms and Conditions:
> One free Zoo entry per pumpkin carved. Visitors must arrive with their pumpkins between 10am and 12noon on Friday 28 October to qualify for free entry. We regret that Pumpkins cannot be returned. This offer is not valid with any other promotion.



And when Hallowe'en weekend is over, they give the pumpkins to the animals as "enrichment toys".


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 15, 2005)

I've got to go to work that day.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 15, 2005)

My "home boy" line from GLC:

"From Bristol Zoo to B&Q"    

Jesus, that the poor lads went to an industrial estate in Bridgwater!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> We regret that Pumpkins cannot be returned


what a swizz    - we could have all made-do with one pumpkin, gone in one at a time and simply lobbed it over hte wall for the next person


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 21, 2005)

I bought a baby pumpkin today in M&S for 99p


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool.  Couldn't you tell work you have an urgent medical appointment at 11 a.m. on Friday, and bring the pumpkin to the zoo?



I'm gonna go along, even if no-one else is coming.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2005)

my mum has a picture of me, taken when i was about 7, outside bristol zoo, holding a monkey, there used to be a bloke who had a monkey and charged people for pictures of their kids with it...he's not still there is he?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't think so. I've been visiting the zoo since the end of the 1970s, but I've never seen him. 

I did have a ride on an elephant at Regents Park Zoo when I was about that age, though.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I've been visiting the zoo since the end of the 1970s, but I've never seen him.
> 
> I did have a ride on an elephant at Regents Park Zoo when I was about that age, though.



this would have been early 70s


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 23, 2005)

Awwww, Shame I can't make it   

Bristol zoo was the first big sw region urban75 meet I ever went to. 
That was on my Birthday in Dec 2001...and what a birthday bash it was!   

Even our cousins across the bridge made it. Some of the posters are still about today, some have long gone, but for many of us it was the first gathering of weird people from 'tinternet.

I remember wearing the biggest 'Birthday' badge on the planet so as peeps would recognise me...what a motley crew we were


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 23, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Cool.  Couldn't you tell work you have an urgent medical appointment at 11 a.m. on Friday, and bring the pumpkin to the zoo?



I'm not sure it's going to last that long!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not going to the zoo now.  I'm going to Yeovil.


----------

